# what to do with vomiting baby



## amyhen (Jul 13, 2007)

hi, my 7 mo. bf baby girl has been vomiting and dry heaving this afternoon/evening. I'm starting to get extra worried because I'm not sure what to do ...does she need to just continue nursing? I don't even have a pump right now...advice please..I'm really getting worried about tonight.TIA.


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

sorry, that is so yucky. If she's actively vomiting very frequently, Dr. Sears suggests total bowel rest (i.e. no food or liquid) for the first spate of vomiting, and after that, breastmilk is the very very best thing for a sick tummy. Unlike cow's milk, it is a CLEAR FLUID (the best one around) and exactly what she needs. (some doctors and nurses may tell you to give her Pedialyte, but that is bad advice...breastmilk is best).

In fact, I'd suggest visiting www.askdrsears.com and reading about vomiting...we just got through a tummy bug in our house and I found it both helpful and reassuring.

hope she feels better soon, and good luck tonight (the nights are the worst, aren't they?).


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Nurse her whenever she wants, manually express and save it if you get engorged. I don't like the concept of "bowel rest"-- I'm more worried about dehydration if the kiddo is vomiting. And 7 months just sounds too young to go without nursing. Oh, and it can help to put her to sleep on top of a thick towel and keep a few handy for quicker clean ups at night.

Quote:

(some doctors and nurses may tell you to give her Pedialyte, but that is bad advice...breastmilk is best)
I had a doc tell us to give no food for 24 hours, Sprite, popsicles, and Pedialyte after 24 hours; but not to nurse before 48 hours







Man, I get the dumbest doctors







:

But yep, bm is the perfect clear liquid.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Just keep nursing her. BM digests so easily that even if she seems to throw up right away, she will have absorbed a little. Your biggest concern is dehydration. Make sure you know the signs and keep an eye on her.


----------



## amyhen (Jul 13, 2007)

thanks everyone, the vomiting has decreased...now we've moved on to diarrhea and fever-I'd forgotten how sweet and pitiful a feverish baby is...poor Lucy! She actually nursed and kept more down during the night, and I'm so glad I have that to comfort her...so now I'm off to change diapers and cancel the portraits we WERE having done tomorrow. Thanks again-Amy


----------



## lauradbg (Oct 5, 2004)

A doctor taught me to nurse just a little bit (seconds, maybe 10) every 15 minutes. If the baby keeps that down, you increase to 15 seconds every 15 minutes. Then every 10 minutes etc.

Breast milk is healing, and even a little bit goes a long way. You want the baby to keep it down. My problem was always to pull my little ones off after such a short time, but if I didn't, they just kept vomiting.

Bit by bit they got better without anything other than breast milk and love.


----------

